# Obnoxious neighbors...anyone else?!



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yes know what you are talking about. We have 4 acres where our house is (and leasing 9 acres somewhere else) and we kept 3 horses at our place (rural land) and this young neighbour only moved in a few month ago and thinks he has the right to complain about the horses smell and the "noises" they make! He ****ed us off so bad that my boyfriend and he got in a big argument. Why moving here and not in the city... he is totally made for the city. He just hates animals and he told us if we do not "make the horses shut up" something bad will happen. What a **** (sorry) but it makes me so mad! Some people... 

Your case sounds even worst! So he abused your horse and the police can not do anything? So much for that. Thats scary and this guys deserves something really bad! So sorry that you are in that situation and I know how it feels. 
Well, it is your land, it is rural property so there is not really anything they can do I guess. I just hope that neither you nor the horses get seriously hurt one day!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

No, no, you want to get a big honkin cannon and point it at their front door.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> No, no, you want to get a big honkin cannon and point it at their front door.


that made me laugh! thanks Saddlebag!

The neighbor, who I call the S.O.B., and I have had our nose to nose in your face screaming fights. Now, any man who will get in a woman's face, scream obscenities at, AND call her the "C" word, is not a man. I won't budge when it comes to my animals and he has been told, you touch my horses I will go to jail for what I will do to you. 

His older son is a smart a$$ and thinks he can say what he wants and be snide...yea okay.


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

I would have lost my patience in dealing with these people by now.
How you still have some patience with them, I'll never know.

Shoot, after shooting your horse in the face, I would still be sitting in jail for what I did to the guy. As for the boy, don't even get me started. 

Start collecting evidence. Set up security cameras, photos, hard proof that these @$$hats are blatantly breaking the law by trespassing on and defiling your private property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ls6firebird (Mar 8, 2012)

OkieGal said:


> Start collecting evidence. Set up security cameras, photos, hard proof that these @$$hats are blatantly breaking the law by trespassing on and defiling your private property.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


trail cams are great for stuff like this. you can set them up on a tree or post, or just about anything


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

The husband and I talked about getting game cams tonight in fact, as well as dropping some dead tree's along the property lines and on some of the trails they say they don't take their go cart and motor bike on. If I can't physically move the tree then well, my team of drafts can move the tree AND put it where I want it. If I have to use them, you know that tree won't be moved by a human without a lot of work! HA!


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

I got a Rooster that wakes this stupid neighbour up at 5:00am (and he only leaves at 10:00am for work... must really p}ss him off) :0)


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I would get an order of trespass against these people. I and my family are also members of the Texas and Southwestern Cattle Raisers Association and they give a reward for the arrest and conviction of trespassers.
I have locked the gates to my pasture and kept someones pickup for a week that was hunting on our property. When they called the sherriff to make me unlock the gate they went to jail. I would get a lawyer and explore any nand all means to stop this stupid behaviour Shalom


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I did try to get a writ of trespass against them but because it is the younger child, I have to have PROOF that he is indeed going onto our land and by the time I run out there with a camera he is gone. Believe me, I have seen the magistrate, the child social services, juvenile probation, etc. and NO ONE seems to have any way to help us and send me to someone else. 

Trust me, I am fed up and beyond that this person gets away with so much and laughs at me. I have called a good friend and broke down and cried because I moved into the country for peace and quiet, we are a quiet family, with the exception of my husband being an FFL and occasionally sighting a gun on the property, and we just want to be left alone.


----------



## BigGreyHorse (Sep 28, 2009)

I feel for you. There is a house that is landlocked between my property & my parents. The first buyers were great. The second sold drugs & drank 24/7 and then threw all the bottles & cans in the pasture. When confronted, they said our horses obviously drank a lot of beer and whiskey too from the looks of the bottles. They moved away and I breathed a huge sigh of relief but that was short-lived. Next owner dug half the postage stamp sized backyard up for a pond. Ducks, geese & chickens that were never fed--guess where they ended up eating? Next, they bought a goat. He was never fed either and they actually made concrete steps for him to jump the fence and eat our animals feed. They shot in the fields and threw bottles off the roof and screamed and cursed at us constantly. Even had the nerve to tell the sheriff it was our fault her son robbed her house while she was on vacation. We should have stopped him. Hello-I wasn't watching the house at 2am. It was a blessed day when they moved. 

Hang in there Grey!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Wildlife cameras and sturdy fences are your friends. Tit for tat retaliation will only lead to escalation. Make sure your fences are hot, too. I'd be adding a 10 mile fence charger. That will carry quite a wallop on 40 acres of fencing.


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> Wildlife cameras and sturdy fences are your friends. Tit for tat retaliation will only lead to escalation. Make sure your fences are hot, too. I'd be adding a 10 mile fence charger. That will carry quite a wallop on 40 acres of fencing.


 
LOL Get a weed-chopper fence charger. We had one of those when I was a kid living on the family farm in Missouri, and every time I accidently got into ours it branded a stripe across whatever hit it :rofl:


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd drop those trees and get them drafts busy. If that kid got hurt while on your property the parents could still sue you! To me that would be insult to injury and sounds like the kind of people they are.

The electric fence is a great idea!I'd set it back a few feet behind no trespassing signs though. I'd also clearly mark it as electric.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah it is nice to laugh about it for once! The land they keep going on and off of is the land across the street, the 3 and a half acre wooded lot. I walked it last night, hearing both of their very loud and obnoxious motor bike and dune buggy, wanted to ensure they weren't going on the original paths, but this time I took my 6ft son with me in case something was said or done. Sure enough, the oldest of their children, the 20 year old mouth came out and asked what was wrong with me, what did I have against them. Boy I tell you, I had to bite my tongue and all I said was it is YOU and your family I can't stand, don't talk to me and shut up. He smirked and said have a good evening, also wanted to raise my hand, and not in a salute but again, not going to stoop to their level and kept walking the property line.

Problem with hot wiring all that property is that who is to say they won't cut the wire or destroy the battery or something else destructive? 

But yea, I think for the time, were going to go drop a few trees on the trail that they can access and quickly get off of and go from there. I am careful about what I say or do, the father has no problem getting in my face screaming and I won't budge ground, he balled his fists once and I told him, you hit me you had best make it good because if not, I would make sure he got his butt whooped by a woman....not the smartest but that was after I came home to him and his drunk buddy slowly walking by the front of our pasture along the road and his shepherd was chasing our horses and he wasn't saying anything to get the dog back.


----------



## MisssMarie (Jan 31, 2012)

Omg, I'd be in jail long time by now. Hehe, my first thought? Electrify the fences. Second? Shoot the biotches when they come on the property - paintball gun or something painful but not deadly. Make sure to aim just right. Maybe tazer them. but put up warning signs first
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> Who here has rude, nasty, mean, obnoxious neighbors? Sometimes I feel like such a witch but then I look out at my horses and remember what this neighbor, who lives across the street, has done to us. We live out in a rural area, we own 40 acres, and just currently land locked this neighbor in and he is furiously ****ed at this, but will explain in a moment.
> 
> In 8 years he has shot my draft mare Smoke in the face, we didn't know it till it abscessed up the size of a golf ball and we pulled a pellet out, he claims he didn't do it and I can't prove it, but he threatened it several times. His younger son and him have sat on the porch, at different times, shooting into the tree's their .22 rifle in "our" general direction, shot fire works off over my pasture, followed me on their 4 wheelers, kept me from crossing a property line by going back and forth and revving the engine, having me go along a semi busy and narrow back road to get home, stolen my small mail box flag, kids have been caught peeing on my far side fence posts, flipping us off, trespassing, and the god aweful parties that are darn near every weekend we have called on and the popo only ask him and or his older son, to turn it down. We have over 42 complaints so far....
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

OMG You must live near me..
I call this The Wild Wild West...
Those lovely kids in the neighborhood jumped my husband at nite beat the crap out of him. he shot off his 45. And they called the cops saying they were bruised by a bullet. Then my74 yearold husband was arrested.
When it came time to go to court most of them were already in jail on other assault charges....
I know which streets to ride because I've been threatened on the others.....
Most of them are still my neighbors...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

dirtroadangel said:


> OMG You must live near me..
> I call this The Wild Wild West...
> Those lovely kids in the neighborhood jumped my husband at nite beat the crap out of him. he shot off his 45. And they called the cops saying they were bruised by a bullet. Then my74 yearold husband was arrested.
> When it came time to go to court most of them were already in jail on other assault charges....
> ...


 
Holy smoke, that's seriously messed up! Hope your husband pulled thru ok.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Adam said:


> Holy smoke, that's seriously messed up! Hope your husband pulled thru ok.


Thanks he did. After a 10000 lawyer they dropped the charges.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

dirtroadangel said:


> OMG You must live near me..
> I call this The Wild Wild West...
> Those lovely kids in the neighborhood jumped my husband at nite beat the crap out of him. he shot off his 45. And they called the cops saying they were bruised by a bullet. Then my74 yearold husband was arrested.
> When it came time to go to court most of them were already in jail on other assault charges....
> ...


Oh I am so sorry your husband got jumped...how is he doing? Because my husband and I are both FFL's and I help with his side business, I do carry a Glock 26 .9mm pistol when I ride or drive the horses or go walking with the dog. I didn't start to carry because of our nasty neighbors across the street, different reason for another thread, but I do feel safer knowing I can protect myself. 

What is it with people?! Most of us want to be left alone, were probably pretty quiet folks, I enjoy an ice cold beer or glass of wine at night on my front porch in the evening but most times in the summer can't due to the noise. What makes these people think they can do what they want when they want and sod off to us? Were they raised this way? 

I have even gone so far as to patiently and nicely explain to their brat kids WHY you don't go after my horses, why you don't feed them when I tell you no, let them help me feed one summer, given them pony rides when they asked me, and gone out of my way to be nice. Doesn't help, doesn't matter, guess they figure it is weakness or cowing to them. 

How I got them to stop following me and harassing me with the 4 wheelers was our old sheriff (that was elected out), I had gone to his office, face to face told him either talk to the family or I will take matters into my own hands. He first tried to tell me you haven't been hurt or bucked off so I said look, here's the deal, you either talk to them about the harassment or I will kick my good ole Quarter Horse into his own version of 4 wheel drive, rope them off that 4 wheeler, hog time them to the nearest tree of my choice and you can come cut them out..that I can maneuver a lot better than they can on horseback and then we can talk harassment. He finally did and they stopped...thank goodness for that.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

These "neighbor" stories are real nightmares. So sorry that so many of you have such lawless people to put up with. Makes me so grateful that I landed in such a great community & I really love my neighbors-we all look out for each other & I have excellent "horsey" friends to ride with.(There's some nice "ranchettes" available in the area-10-40 acres.)


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Get a couple of these and stake them out near the property line:










That would be a nice surprise for them next time they trespass.

We're surrounded on three sides by neighbors who shoot anything that moves, no matter what season it is. It aggravates the hell out of me because I was really excited to see wildlife when we moved out to the country. I'm lucky to see a deer once in a blue moon, because the neighbors kill everything. I get so disgusted with the human race.


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

GreySorrel, wthout knowing where you're located, there's a few different ordinances you may want to research.
1) livestock harassment- some states have laws stating you can kill any animal harassing your livestock. AZ has something to this effect, and theres a few ranchers that call us up when problems arise.
2) trespass- be careful here. It's wise for you to create barriers and impediments, but keep them clean and evident-obnoxiously so.
Planting locust trees is a GREAT means of exclusion....thorny, ugly, and generally unpleasant to deal with.

Trail cams are good. Be sure to get the infrared ones - no visible flash.
Despite claims to the contrary, theyre fairly easy to steal. A popular measure is to place two cameras in the same place, covering each other. 
Conceal them both well.
Generally, one might be found, very rarely both.
There's also types available that operate wirelessly, piping the images through the web to your computer.
Just remember two things- cams must be maintained. Take different routes to them each time you go. I dont mean 2 feet of difference, i mean as different as possible to prevent cutting a trail to the camera locations.
Keep extra batteries and memory cards on hand.
Being that the land was surveyed, you have a good idea as to the property lines.
Stay well inside your property when placing the cameras. Reflective trail tacks are great for delineating a boundary on trail cams - they often glow in low light conditions.
Be aware of the angles of the sun. Many cameras have serious issues when sunlight is shining directly on them.
Mount them high- out of the reach of an average man.
You'll still get the information you're after, and if you use the two cam trick, and one gets stole n, intent is very easily established, and the cops really frown on that.
I can see your neighbors finding a cam and shooting it or smashing it....seems to be their style.
Just some food for thought....


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

My hubby is fine yhis happened a few years ago.
You think you're moving out to the country to the peace and quiet.
Well that's what all the despots do.
Where I live a year or so ago a game warden pulled someone over and was shot. He lived...Then amonth or so ago they had abig 
manhunt for someone who kidnaped a few people at gin point.
It feels like Green Acres in Twilight Zone...
Florida's crazy. Thank God for my horses.
But I love that Pit . I have a part Malmute nd shepherd .
My neighbors call her Kujet...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Dirtroadangel, I believe that's actually a Cane Corso, lovely, lovely dogs.

These stories make me cringe! Here I am stuck in city with brats that slash random tires, slam hockey pucks and such into my garage door, family up the road think it's okay to sneak in my fenced (6') yard and take a swim in my pool (hazard!! D: ), and a neighbour that plays the **** organ at 3 in the morning. I thought I had it bad. XD I'd be in jail or paying quite a few fines if I had to deal with what some of you do..I'm definitely designing my property (at some point..lol) to specifically discourage trespassers (and then to keep my animals in). I, personally, like shooting with frozen paintballs.(; They hurt reallyyy bad, especially when you catch one in the neck, chest, or crotch area..as long as you have good enough aim to hit those places. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

This really sucks, your home & property should be your sanctuary. I hope they move, far, far away from you. I am going to go bake all my neighbors some cookies now.....


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

waresbear said:


> This really sucks, your home & property should be your sanctuary. I hope they move, far, far away from you. I am going to go bake all my neighbors some cookies now.....


 
Cookies??!! Won't you be my neighbor? :wave:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, if one of my neighbors were allowed to shoot in my general direction w impunity, I would return the favor. 

I have had some horrid neighbors, I feel your pain. If someone shot my horse, wholly molly!!!! There would be no end. 
I had psychos for neighbors once when I was single...a whole family much like you described. Long, long story made short, the company I worked for provided the house I moved into. The neighbors had me _terrified, and miserable_ by the second or third month_._ I worked, was rarely home, weighed under 110 lbs, never said boo to anyone, yet they though it "necessary" to terrorize me...not someone their own "size"? They were psycho by anyone's measure. And, no - the police were not helpful, like you said...useless. Then, they poisoned my dog, which was like my child. I had to rush him to emergency in the nearest town over 50 miles away, and I thought he might not make it on the way there. He did pull through - thank heavens! I was no longer terrified, I was beyond angry. So I got dressed up w my finest fire power, fully loaded, w banana clip and stood in MY yard where they frequently freely rode their atv's and kicked up gravel all over me or my truck and taunted my kelpie. I never pointed a weapon at them, I never threatened to kill them, I stayed on my own property, but I made my point - _very clearly_....I can and will defend myself and mine. It turned out they were just as much cowards as they were nuts - they froze and for _once_ they were silent. They left me _completely_ alone there after until I moved a few months later, which I had planned on doing b/c of them. So, I suppose they "won", in a sense. But, I don't doubt your neighbors are equally as cowardly.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Y'know, I'll tolerate a lot and not retaliate or get in a fight. But swear to God, the man that calls me a C word to my face had better do it just before he puts a bullet in me if he doesn't want some severe reprisal. 

I second the game cam, hot wire fencing, and dropping the trees across the path. Post the Hayell out of the property, video everything that moves on it and on your main property and then when you have enough, call the sheriff, and an attorney and hit 'em in the pocketbook. 

I had a guy who was a little mentally slow move into the rent house next to my place. He was nice enough just not real with it. His dog kept coming over and harrassing my horses, so I locked her in a stall until he came over looking for her. Then someone shot his horse with a pellet gun (I don't even own one) and he told the deputy that I had done it. Small problem with that was, I had just had surgery on my foot and wasn't walking....OOOPS, musta been my barn girl then.....yeah, no, the deputy's kid went to school with her and we all knew better than that. Then my African Geese caught him on my property and pecked the livin' schyjt out of him......He moved. Love it when Mother Nature is on my side......Smirk Smirk!


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

we dont have annoying neighbors unless you count an all out junk collector as one but he's nice, he feeds for us when we're gone.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Be very careful Grey Sorrel try not get into to much of a conversation with these people... Things can escalate..
I would dropthose big trees and put big targets on them then go put up andhang in clear sight caution target practiceing area....
Then invite your ffriiends from the FFL over and have a practice run.GIVE THEM A LIL DEMO.
I wouldn'teven shoot at the targets just at the ground in front of them. So not a chance of richocheting.
That's what some people understand.
Police are not much help out in the sticks but they can't tell you 
you can't shoot on your own land.
Then repeat this a few times during the week. So they never know when you areout there.
But be very careful going anywhere near them.
I'd say they'd leave you alone....

obtw what's the FFL?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

dirtroadangel said:


> Be very careful Grey Sorrel try not get into to much of a conversation with these people... Things can escalate..
> I would dropthose big trees and put big targets on them then go put up andhang in clear sight caution target practiceing area....
> Then invite your ffriiends from the FFL over and have a practice run.GIVE THEM A LIL DEMO.
> I wouldn'teven shoot at the targets just at the ground in front of them. So not a chance of richocheting.
> ...


An FFL is a Federal Firearms License, meaning we legally sell weapons. We deal in silencers and scopes as well, my husband can work on and fix Glock's and Sig Saur's too. 

I am careful but will stand my ground when the dad gets in my face. Dad is a bully, think he has been let to get away with this rude behavior as others may of been more intimidated than I am. He will question everything you do, scream at you that your wrong and he is right, you can show him the law and he will say it is bunk and bs....the oldest son Justin is the mouth and snide butthead, he came over once we took possession of the land across the street asking why his younger brother couldn't ride the motor bike on it or walk across it. I explained why to him and he shook his head then asked what we intended to do with it, which I very nicely replied it was none of his business, that if his father had any questions then to please come over and we would be happy to explain the boundary lines. Before Justin left, he was with another friend of his, he turned back around and smiling said he hoped we weren't planning to build anything then walked away. A threat perhaps?! Mama has confronted me on a 4 wheeler, I on my horse, the words she called me no respectable woman would use to another, and I told her so. 

I keep my myself for the most part, I know my horses front word and back. Just two months or so ago my QH gelding had a bad lower left shoulder impalement and took a few weeks to fully heal up. It was low enough that I have to wonder if it wasn't something someone did to him, my vet wouldn't commit to it being mad mad if you will. But, I found NOTHING in my field or on my trailer, which is parked by my barn, to answer how he got a 3" deep and 1.5" wide impalement with almost a golf ball size "hole" at the end when the vet cleaned it. So, who knows...

One thing I will not do is live my life as a victim. Did that once before and was miserable and scared of my own shadow. I won't let this neighbor put me into that position again.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> An FFL is a Federal Firearms License, meaning we legally sell weapons. We deal in silencers and scopes as well, my husband can work on and fix Glock's and Sig Saur's too.
> 
> I am careful but will stand my ground when the dad gets in my face. Dad is a bully, think he has been let to get away with this rude behavior as others may of been more intimidated than I am. He will question everything you do, scream at you that your wrong and he is right, you can show him the law and he will say it is bunk and bs....the oldest son Justin is the mouth and snide butthead, he came over once we took possession of the land across the street asking why his younger brother couldn't ride the motor bike on it or walk across it. I explained why to him and he shook his head then asked what we intended to do with it, which I very nicely replied it was none of his business, that if his father had any questions then to please come over and we would be happy to explain the boundary lines. Before Justin left, he was with another friend of his, he turned back around and smiling said he hoped we weren't planning to build anything then walked away. A threat perhaps?! Mama has confronted me on a 4 wheeler, I on my horse, the words she called me no respectable woman would use to another, and I told her so.
> 
> I keep my myself for the most part, I know my horses front word and back. Just two months or so ago my QH gelding had a bad lower left shoulder impalement and took a few weeks to fully heal up. It was low enough that I have to wonder if it wasn't something someone did to him, my vet wouldn't commit to it being mad mad if you will. But, I found NOTHING in my field or on my trailer, which is parked by my barn, to answer how he got a 3" deep and 1.5" wide impalement with almost a golf ball size "hole" at the end when the vet cleaned it. So, who knows...


Oh that's awful...
What does the vet think it was?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

dirtroadangel said:


> Oh that's awful...
> What does the vet think it was?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Oops reread your post. Unbelievable..
I would be so tempted that if they called me the cword I would have to proved them right and really show them one.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

Your neighbor sounds alot like the camper across and down the road from us...but our property lines are the middle of the road...maybe they're related. Unfortunately, when some land came up for sale that we both wanted, directly across the road from us, he bought it. 
Our mailboxes (the one we used and our renters) were on the edge of the property so he smashed them. Of course, my husband only saw headlights coming out his lane at 3:30AM and we didn't actually see him do it so the police do nothing. 
We call this guy the "psycho" 
We're sure he shot our dog and probably 2 others. He has mased the other neighbor; watches everyone (sometimes with binoculars); got into yelling matches with most the neighbors, told us he was allowed to be on our private lane and told me to move or he'd hit me with his truck; wouldn't let the firetrucks get water out of his pond when a guy's store with an occupied apartment above it was on fire; runs people of land that he doesn't own, rides his ATV on the road (illegal here) and he target practices using a target that looks like an upper torso of a human. This guy used to be a deputy sheriff so he knows how to walk the fine line to stay legal. A couple of yrs ago, his twin brother (who owned a camp/property in a neighboring county) got into a confrontation with some hunters. While they were leaving his property, he shot one of them 3 times. He shot hit him in the hand, the neck and the back (the bullet went into his lung) The hunter turned around and shot his twin in the abdomen and killed him. There were several newspaper write ups about it and it was in some hunting magazines. The 24 yo hunter recovered from his wounds and wasn't arrested because it was ruled self defense. NOW we've heard the psycho across the road wears a bullet proof vest. I won't even look his direction when I see him out. As long as he stays off our property I don't bother with him. The only worry, I have is that my 16 yr old dog is deaf and sometimes starts wondering out our lane, IF I run after her, she runs faster away, thinking we're going for a walk or I'm playing. I know if he got the chance he's shoot her or call the dog catcher on me.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

The last 3 days has been well, hell at our house. Husband is now saying leave it alone, he has a right to enjoy his motor bikes or anything else on his property. Funny that I am told to basically suck it up and deal with it when the ONLY time the husband hears it is when he is home on the weekends. By the time he gets home from work during the week it is dark so why would he care if my evenings are disrupted all the time?! Doesn't matter that his wife is developing an ulcer again, hates being home in the afternoons and weekends, and when he threatened me a few yeas back? Yea, was my DAUGHTER who stood up for me, NOT him....there are moments I hate my life and I hate having a spouse who doesn't stand up for his wife...but tells her to deal with it.

Guess it is also okay that I can't enjoy my front porch or the rocking chairs or anything else. Gotta preserve HIS rights as well and not infringe on them....husband is worried he will swear out a warrant of noise (as I found out I can do that and one of the sheriff's will help me do it) on us and then we can't shoot anymore. I asked the sheriff about that this morning and he said that yes he could but as for shooting, as long as it is safe and were legal then it is okay. God I hate my life.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Grey, what is it exactly that you want your husband to DO? He's right; if they're on their own property and not breaking any noise ordinances, there's not a darned thing he can do.

I understand that obnoxious neighbors are stressful, but honestly, unless you expect your husband to go over there, start a fight, and maybe get shot for his trouble, there's not a whole lot he can do.


----------



## Flashboy2011 (Apr 2, 2012)

Well my neighbors have never shot any horses but they let them suffer! They owned 2 horses when i moved here... the girl who knew how to ride "or she thought she did" would jump the horse in the field, and work the horse to death! Finally the horse broke its leg and she called the vet. vet put a cast on it and told her no riding until it heals. about 1 week later, she was out there riding the horse on the broken leg, the horse was screaming bloody murder! She finally had both horses put down... the other one was perfectly healthy. Now she has 2 new horses... she has had them for several years, and now that i am older... I want to KILL HER! The first year she had them, they were fine. they she didnt ride them. wouldnt clean the barn. would pet them. i asked to take care of them and ride them both. i did this for 2 years and then yelled at me to stop. Soon, the horses health went down hill. one summer they had 2 days with no water and it was over 100 out. one of our neighbors called the animal control. they came out and kept an eye on the horses for several weeks. then the owners have gone back to their old days. Fortunitly the horses have food and water. but both the mother and son are over weight. the mother is about 28 now and the son is 9 years younger. The haven't been ridden in years and the mother is very stiff. Their backs are really sunk in and the are very sad looking. The mother who had the most trust in me now looks at me as if she is saying "why did u let this happen?" I cry everytime i see her. she has one very bad hormonal diesase that will eventually kill her...  The son is pretty healthy... They both have not had their feet, teeth, or wormer done in over 4 years! I am Highly against people like these who let horses suffer! These two have never been apart since birth, and if one of them is in the stall and they can't see each other... they go MAD! I dnt know what the other is going to do when one of them dies...


----------



## Bearkiller (Aug 10, 2011)

Maybe you could take the opportunity to take the child under your wing and mentor him. He obviously doesn't have very good parents. Children are teachable if someone will pay some attention to them. Maybe you could get some work out of him for "letting" him ride his toys on your land. He is obviously going to do it anyway. Make it pay. Have him clear brush or something. To him, you are probably just the neighbor who bitches about everything. He obviously has no concept of respect of personal property. Someone has to show him. Maybe it's too late but why miss the opportunity to make a positive impact on someones life. You never know what good you may do, even if it's unintentional. It's something I've been thinking alot about lately. Who's life am I impacting? Everyday? Who am I living my life for? Am I a help or a burden to the people around me? We live in such a narcissistic society that sometimes it's good to step back and take a look at what we have done for others and try to make a POSITIVE impact on their lives. I am saying that as much to myself as I am to you..........


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

Bearkiller said:


> Maybe you could take the opportunity to take the child under your wing and mentor him. He obviously doesn't have very good parents. Children are teachable if someone will pay some attention to them. Maybe you could get some work out of him for "letting" him ride his toys on your land. He is obviously going to do it anyway. Make it pay. Have him clear brush or something. To him, you are probably just the neighbor who bitches about everything. He obviously has no concept of respect of personal property. Someone has to show him. Maybe it's too late but why miss the opportunity to make a positive impact on someones life. You never know what good you may do, even if it's unintentional. It's something I've been thinking alot about lately. Who's life am I impacting? Everyday? Who am I living my life for? Am I a help or a burden to the people around me? We live in such a narcissistic society that sometimes it's good to step back and take a look at what we have done for others and try to make a POSITIVE impact on their lives. I am saying that as much to myself as I am to you..........


Table keeps dumping me so got to be quick
What is really going on grey sorrel?
Maybe it's more then just neighbors?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

It doesn't sound ike you spend alot of time with your husband.
Sometimes arguing is a form of attention when you don't feel you area priority in the others' life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

We are have not control over other people places or situations we can only control the way we react.
Get out of yhe house think of something positive you can do for yourself or better yet help someone else.
Don't think of what is wrong but what is good in your life.
Go to a childrens hospital and bring joy you will seesomeone always it worse..
Other people are not worth arguing with your husband ...
Life is short..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

We are in drought a my neighbors starts a big bon fire right behind my house. Not water access just lil pail of dirt nd water call the fire dept. and they say they have aright since it's some cousins's property.
The fire a few years ago came a few hundred feet from my house.
Do I stay up at nite when they are burning you bet ya.
Am I powerless over what they do?? yup.
But there is ONE who has more power then me so I call upon HIm..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

OP DirtRoadAngel just gave you some good advice.
Getting angry and avoiding the things that you like to do in YOUR own property is allowing them control over your life.
These people do not sound very pleasant to me and you have a right to be upset and maybe angry. This I can understand.
Focusing on them is not the answer. Are they really worth all these emotions and time that you seem to be spending on people that most of us would not give spare change to?
They have not made your life miserable you have allowed them to.
Reclaim your life. You deserve it. Shalom


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

DB...agree to a point...but God is not the answer in this...and nooo my husband and I don't have problems, there is no deep seated problem I am not saying, just butthead neighbors...so I hope no one looks deeper into my last post than what they should, I was just very frustrated. Your right, I DO allow them to get under my skin and need to stop letting them. I can't enjoy my front porch till late at night till all the bugs are out...guess that is what they make OFF for right? HA! I am much better today and thank all who gave me good advice....

As for "volunteering"....I do...I take clothes up to the people in Appalachia, WVa, for the woman in prison, the children that are born there, and the school age children who have nothing. A 5 and a half hour one way trip. I do this x2 a year on my own time. Also a volunteer EMT part time, I do things in my community and I do get paid a few months a year working concerts.


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> DB...agree to a point...but God is not the answer in this...and nooo my husband and I don't have problems, there is no deep seated problem I am not saying, just butthead neighbors...so I hope no one looks deeper into my last post than what they should, I was just very frustrated. Your right, I DO allow them to get under my skin and need to stop letting them. I can't enjoy my front porch till late at night till all the bugs are out...guess that is what they make OFF for right? HA! I am much better today and thank all who gave me good advice....
> 
> As for "volunteering"....I do...I take clothes up to the people in Appalachia, WVa, for the woman in prison, the children that are born there, and the school age children who have nothing. A 5 and a half hour one way trip. I do this x2 a year on my own time. Also a volunteer EMT part time, I do things in my community and I do get paid a few months a year working concerts.


My tablet is not letting access my mail...
I meant no disrespect or tryingto prod deeper .
No other person can assume they know what's going on for someone else... Was only trying to help.
Hopefully as with some of my worst neighbors they crashed and burned and had to move.
Or the novelty of harrassing you will wear off or they find someone else to harrass..
I love that name Grey Sorrel very unique...
Hope it gets better...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flashboy2011 (Apr 2, 2012)

my post got removed...?


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

dirtroadangel said:


> My tablet is not letting access my mail...
> I meant no disrespect or tryingto prod deeper .
> No other person can assume they know what's going on for someone else... Was only trying to help.
> Hopefully as with some of my worst neighbors they crashed and burned and had to move.
> ...


No problem or worries here Dirtroadangel....so don't worry.  And I know you were only trying to help, some just come off a bit curt than others, and no it wasn't you either. 

Thanks about the compliment to the nickname....I have sorrel QH and two dapple grey Percherons...so I combined the colors to come up with a nickname


----------



## dirtroadangel (Jan 24, 2012)

GreySorrel said:


> No problem or worries here Dirtroadangel....so don't worry.  And I know you were only trying to help, some just come off a bit curt than others, and no it wasn't you either.
> 
> Thanks about the compliment to the nickname....I have sorrel QH and two dapple grey Percherons...so I combined the colors to come up with a nickname


Gees I was trying to picture a Grey Sorrel.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

